

Ask HN: have you used an HTML slicing service? - nailer

There are a great deal many companies who perform PSD -&#62; XML 'slicing' for a set fee per page.<p>I've been looking at W3 markup, primarily because they seem to emphasize clean code (microformats and all) and support @font-face. But their customer service also seems to be offshore (their English isn't so great) and I'm concerned they could be a chop-shop.<p>Anyone on HN used a slicing service? Any recommendations or thoughts?
======
byoung2
We used PSD2HTML for www.steves-digicams.com and www.ultimatecoupons.com. I
would definitely recommend them.

~~~
nailer
Thanks for this - I ended up using the same guys and was quite happy.

